# The Story



## aBeautifulHope (May 1, 2012)

Hello! I am sixteen year old girl with a rabbit, horses, goats, dogs and a cat. Hopefully in the next year (after we have moved and settled down) I will also have aquired a holland lop for showing in 4-H and as another 'hopper' 

I have decided to make Triss a blog so that later on I can look back and laugh at the stories of her antics, and see how far we have come. I plan on teaching her the skill of 'hopping' or 'rabbit agility' as my family calls it. Her name, Triss, comes from a Redwall character who Triss happens to emulate. Oh, and Triss is a Californian/Rex cross.

Triss




Let me Go!




Bunny Bum


----------



## saidinjester (May 1, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, is she named after the character in Divergent?


----------



## aBeautifulHope (May 1, 2012)

saidinjester wrote:


> Just out of curiosity, is she named after the character in Divergent?


No  She's named after a character in the series 'Redwall' by Brian Jaques. I just edited my post and put it in since I forgot


----------



## saidinjester (May 1, 2012)

Oh haha, well either way, she's cute!!


----------



## aBeautifulHope (May 1, 2012)

saidinjester wrote:


> Oh haha, well either way, she's cute!!


Thanks


----------



## HEM (May 1, 2012)

Triss is very cute
When are you getting your lop?
We have Dilly,also a lop and we love her


----------



## Samara (May 1, 2012)

aBeautifulHope wrote:


> She's named after a character in the series 'Redwall' by Brian Jaques. I just edited my post and put it in since I forgot



I have a Matthias who's named after the same series!! WOO!!


----------



## aBeautifulHope (May 1, 2012)

HEM wrote:


> Triss is very cute
> When are you getting your lop?
> We have Dilly,also a lop and we love her


Aww, thank you!
I'm looking for breeders in my area right now, but I have to wait a good 6mos before getting one due to moving (we'll be living in an itty bitty apartment until the barn w/ living space is done. Then we get to build a house! Woopie!) but hopefully once we're moved I'll be able to get one  By the way, Dilly is the cutest little thing!

Samara wrote:


> aBeautifulHope wrote:
> 
> 
> > She's named after a character in the series 'Redwall' by Brian Jaques. I just edited my post and put it in since I forgot
> ...


LOVE that series. We have *almost* all of it. And, Matthias was probably my favorite character out of the series next to Rackety Tam  He's an amazing writer and story teller. His character development is amazing! Sorry, I was going to go to college for creative writing (and my best friend/cousin still is) so I analyze books and try to figure out what each writer's strength is


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (May 1, 2012)

WOW are a professional photographer because those are some good pictures!!! 
and of course the model always helps:biggrin2:


----------



## aBeautifulHope (May 1, 2012)

1234bunnies777 wrote:


> WOW are a professional photographer because those are some good pictures!!!
> and of course the model always helps:biggrin2:


Thank you so much! No, I am not a professional photographer...I just happened to have had an obsession with it a while back which caused this phase where all I did was play photographer. I went through quite a few of those phases, actually!
Yes, the model definitely helps  I tend to get the best pictures when they're the ones I love the most. Such as my family, my animals, my friends and the people I feel a connection with in a certain moment. Others? The pictures turn out horribly since I don't know them and have no clue how to convey them. Gosh, I am sounding slightly weird now. I think I'll be quiet


----------



## Samara (May 2, 2012)

Weird is good. The world needs more weird.


----------



## aBeautifulHope (May 2, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea how to keep my bun from peeing everywhere? It's really quite obnoxious, especially when it's on my bed or me, which is where she typically goes. She also poops all around the perimeter of my bed everytime she comes out :?

Right now Triss is barrelling around my room with my little sister, Hailey's, bun Hope. I absolutely love the little binky's they keep doing :bunnyheart Triss is around 7 weeks now and I was wondering when would be a good time/age to start teaching her the 'rabbit agility'? I plan on getting her a harness in a week or two but I was wondering if I should just work on the basics (such as actually listening to the harness) for the next couple of months, or whether I could start introducing her to the jumps once she has the basics mastered? I know with most animals you don't want to put any strain on their joints until they are a certain age (I train horses and I used to train dogs in agility) so I was wondering what the age for rabbits is?
Aww, Triss is licking herself in the mirror, right after I put her on the ground for peeing on my bed, again :X I also don't believe she ever stops moving  I'll have to take her outside later to get some pictures. Also, what age should I get her spayed at? I'm looking into rabbit-savvy vets in my area and was wondering what the optimum age would be...Hopefully that will help with her peeing on me and my bed :X


----------



## MagPie (May 5, 2012)

getting her spayed should help with the peeing part ... I believe some vets say 6 months, some might do it sooner.


----------



## Samara (May 5, 2012)

Spaying will definitely help. Females mark as much as males when they hit adolescence. They chin too. This is mine, this is mine, this is mine, that's mine too, etc. 

Not sure about when the vet would spay, but for Matthias we have to wait till he's 4 months at a minimum. He turned 3 months today. Hoooraaayyyy another month of his peeing everywhere


----------



## aBeautifulHope (May 5, 2012)

I plan on getting her spayed ASAP, but not too soon due to the fact that they need the hormones to help build healthy bones. And the peeing has stopped. I just don't let her on the bed anymore. It only took about 3 times of me doing the 3 step (short, sharp word, clap, move) process before she got the point that the bed was not somewhere for naughty rabbits to hang out. I also think letting her be out all day helped 

She loves my guitar! Anytime I take it out to play she immediately hops over and sits there listening. The paino though? Not her favorite. She's also learning basic commands such as come and no. I never would've thought rabbits were so smart. Goes to show you how wrong you can be. My dad still doesn't care for them. But, then again, he doesn't really get the whole animal obsession my family has. Just wait till mom gets the lizards *chuckles* He's going to kill us.

Shalom,
Lauren


----------



## Samara (May 5, 2012)

Hehe. Awesome. 

I made up a bunny playlist for my guys when I'm away:

http://raisincane.weebly.com/rabbit-playlist.html


----------



## aBeautifulHope (May 5, 2012)

That's actually a good idea. I think that Triss likes music since I pretty much constantly have it on (habit left over from the days when I used it as a coping mechanism) so I'll definitely have to figure out what songs she likes best and make a little playlist for her. Gosh, I was overspoil my pets


----------



## Samara (May 5, 2012)

Hey, the comforts of home aren't spoiling!  I go nuts too if things are too quiet around here. 

Like right now. Everyone is sleeping! BAH!! I drank too many Mt. Dew Amps before bed. D'oh. /twitch twitch/.


----------



## aBeautifulHope (May 5, 2012)

Samara wrote:


> Hey, the comforts of home aren't spoiling!  I go nuts too if things are too quiet around here.
> 
> Like right now. Everyone is sleeping! BAH!! I drank too many Mt. Dew Amps before bed. D'oh. /twitch twitch/.


Ack, that has got to stink. The worst feeling ever is trying to sleep and your body not letting you :/ Believe me, I am the poster child


----------

